# Review: TC-1000 Subwoofer



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The following is a review (and raffle entry  ) for a TC Sounds TC-1000 (D410" TC2+) sub that I have recently installed in my truck. I paid a total of $168 shipped, direct from TC:

I am using this 10" sub in a downfiring sealed enclosure that is about .8 cu.ft. net and is positioned between the two front seats in the cab of my Dodge Dakota. Powered by the sub channel of my Soundstream 555 (~250 RMS @ 2Ω ) and crossed at 80hz/24db slope, this lil' monster has turned out to be a very worthwhile choice for my daily-driver system. For the money, I find that this particular sub produces exceptional performance with a genuine combination of high output, low distortion & impressive transient response. I realize that we hear these terms thrown around rather liberally when describing subs these days, but I am convinced that this sub really does deliver the performance I have been looking for - especially when compared to several of the other subs I have _recently_ used, including: 8W7, 8W6, S8L7, typeR, Diamond CM3, ID8v.3 & ID OEM10.

Basically, the first thing that I noticed which sets this sub apart is what I describe as a "bottomless" quality that allows a subwoofer to play with authority all the way into the sub-sonic range - which for me is about 15hz in the truck. At the same time though, the TC-1000 also delivers excellent impact with minimal overhang at respectable SPL levels for a sub of this size at moderate power levels. I am also pleased that it provides a clean transition with the midbass frequency range, without being over-powering or sloppy. It can handle a wide variety of musical genres, easliy keeping up with everything from the rapid kick drums of heavy metal to the hard basslines of hip-hop and rap. I feel that this is the real selling point of this sub for me, because I have had a difficult time finding an SQ sub which could accomodate the wide range of music that I listen to without needing frequent adjustment between different styles of music in order to sound good to me and still play loudly enough to blend in with the front stage.
Overall, I would say that this is probably my favorite all-around subwoofer because (for once) I really cannot find much to complain about at all concerning the performance of this product. 

Reference program material: 0dbTest Tones, A2K "My Disc", EMNB, Metallica, System of a Down, 
Norah Jones, Joss Stone, Too $hort & Eminem. 

I should also mention that while this sub is listed as a 10" model, it actually measures 11" when installed with the supplied gasket and it weighs in at nearly 20 lbs. Make no mistake, for an "entry level" 10 this thing is a serious piece of audio hardware that can easily hold it's own in this price range.


All things considered, I give the TC-1000 a solid 9.5/10 - about the only thing that could make it better for me would be if it was free  

*I am not just saying all this because I have a shiny new toy, either. I'm usually very hard to please as I judge any new autosound product that I choose to purchase, and I almost always find some inane detail to nitpick or complain about. For once, it appears that I have picked a winner - at least for my purposes. 
I hope these comments provide some insight for anybody who may be considering this product, or is just looking for some feedback about this particular subwoofer. 

Pros:
- SQ 
- Low frequency extension
- SPL
- Efficiency
- Build quality
- Transient response
- Low distortion
- Value
- Made in USA

Cons: 
- Weight (as if that really matters)
- Oversize basket


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

How were you able to get one shipped for $168 (the listed price exceeds that)? I am not doubting you at all; rather selfishly looking for cost savings.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

TC had a promotion going several weeks ago for $149 + shipping  . That has apparently ended because now they have 'em listed for $189 + shipping instead. Even at that, I wouldn't have hesitated to buy this sub.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the review. This kinda makes me wonder what the TC-2000 can do.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

How would you compare the 1000 vs your prior subs (w6/w7,etc)???

I'm considering replacing my two Atlas12s in the van w/something that has a tad more top end (80hz) impact and have always heard the older TC2+ subs had that quality....debating between the TC subs and some AA Arsenals...

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

It is reviews like this that are making me even more anxious to get my install completed... I have 2 12" TC2+ drivers I bought from OAudio before they stopped selling them... Am I glad I got in on that one!!!

But, in retrospect, if I ever have a problem I know I can just send them into TCSounds to have them rebuilt, or if someone I know likes the way they sound they can buy a couple of TC-1000 drivers from TCSounds directly...


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

niceguy said:


> How would you compare the 1000 vs your prior subs (w6/w7,etc)???
> 
> I'm considering replacing my two Atlas12s in the van w/something that has a tad more top end (80hz) impact and have always heard the older TC2+ subs had that quality....debating between the TC subs and some AA Arsenals...
> 
> ...


Why not eq the impact in?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

niceguy said:


> How would you compare the 1000 vs your prior subs (w6/w7,etc)???
> 
> I'm considering replacing my two Atlas12s in the van w/something that has a tad more top end (80hz) impact and have always heard the older TC2+ subs had that quality....debating between the TC subs and some AA Arsenals...
> 
> ...


I would say that the sound of the TC-1000 is very similar to the W7 - that is to say that they both have excellent SQ and they do not seem to run out of stroke as the frequency drops subsonic. As near as I can tell, that is the sound of a subwoofer with a healthy BL and linear excursion capability. Granted, the TC2+ only has 2" coil and therefore cannot handle the amount of power thermally that something like a W7 or Arsenal can, but I also do not have the amount of power required to really test that condition. 
As for the top end, I basically have the TC-1000 in a butterworth alignment on paper, but I did end up adding just a bit of polyfill anyway. The result is a slightly underdamped QTC, which naturally does not yeild a great deal of top end strength, but does have good transient response. Although it does blend well with the midbass contribution of the RS-180, I would think that you would want to go with a slightly higher QTC in any alignment intended to reach above 80hz with any kind of authority.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I like that speaker in that price range have you ever heard them in comparison to the IDMAX, because honestly I really like the IDMax and I am really kicking my self for selling mine. But I want a woofer around in this price range and a 10 at that.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I like that speaker in that price range have you ever heard them in comparison to the IDMAX, because honestly I really like the IDMax and I am really kicking my self for selling mine. But I want a woofer around in this price range and a 10 at that.


ID doesn't believe in Faraday rings, so they aren't going to build a motor that's as clean as the modern TC ones.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I've never heard an IDMax to compare  - but based on the multitude of comments on the web about them and my own experiences with other ID products, I would guess that they are maybe a bit more efficient than a sub with a TC2+ motor.


----------

